# Fire!!!!



## Bram Bones (Aug 29, 2005)

Anyone use real flames in their display?
I've seen tiki torches and real candles used and it seems to add a certain sense of "danger" to a haunt. I can remember seeing an oil lamp flame as a kid and it stayed with me as a really cool effect. Made the haunt seem real.


----------



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

We sometimes use it on the nights leading up, but not on THE night of cause of kids catching on fire . But we do have lots of candles on the inside of the house so that when they open the door it kinda looks like a seance of some kind.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

I've used oil lamps inside my fenced graveyard. It is nice to use a real flame if you can keep it away from the TOT's. I'm thinking of doing one of these this year. (well protected from the TOT's of course.)

http://store.yahoo.com/lib/nosehaircontest/kerosene.mov


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

I use tiki torches, I keep them well away from traffic areas and I stay out on my porch for the whole TOT time. I would not use them inside a haunt or an area that is unattended. Other peoples unattended kids can get into everything.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

we use tiki torches set low for a shadow effect. But i have to keep an eye on the wife she likes them high. But even without her we keep about 10 extinguishers strategically hidden.


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

I dont use any real flame sources, probably because it rains like crazy on halloween usually, and also im concerned the kids will get into it


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

We use tiki torches around the pond with a skeleton in it for effect. They're behind a fence, though. The TOT's can't get close to them.


----------



## SweeneyFamilyHorror (Aug 14, 2006)

Just be sure you are not using any black plastic near it. Black plastic fire is BAD NEWS. I agree with Hib, don't use it in your haunt. Overall, I would strive to over worry about where you choose to use it.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

I light the driveway every year with candle-lit luminarias, but this year I'm going to use tiki torches modified with the plastic skull banks that I got in a group buy recently.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Ya know i forgot about the sand bags with candles. These are the trickiest items and scare the hell out of me cause the kids are so excited they usually dont notice them rub on them and everything else. need to find another light sorce.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

My luminarias are made out of terra cotta, metal, or glass instead of bags. Since my driveway is so long, I seldom have anyone brave enough to park at the end and walk to the house.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Our current sidewalk might be 12 feet and the new house will only be about 35. That gives me an idea i jusy got a load of old cobble stone i could hole drille theme and put tea lights inside


----------



## gmacted (Jan 18, 2006)

I use tiki torches for effect, but I keep them aways from the TOTs.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

For insurance and safety reasons, we never, EVER use open flames...


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

I will have a seance on my back porch set up. there will be a scaractor working the area but it will be roped off far away. That will be the only open source of flames... oh wait no... along my side and back fence I have hooks to hang lanterns - again roped off so they shouldnt be a problem with the TOTs. Other than that, just plain old electricity.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

The only spot we use open flame is with the hedge Zombies.>>>>>>>>>>
http://terroronbeechwood.com/index.php?pr=20055
http://terroronbeechwood.com/index.php?pr=20056

The hedge is over 6' high, and the zombies a good two or more feet above that. There is no access to the flames from behind the hedge. I have used lanterns in the graveyard in years when it is completely fenced off. I also remain outside the entire time, and I have 6 full size, fully charged, and recently inspected fire extinguishers placed throughout the haunt. Thanks John for joining the anti black plastic campaign, lol.


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 25, 2004)

We don't use real flames ever! The Fire Marshall would have a fit if we did.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I have two tiki torches that attach to the back of my cemetery columns. They are black metal and have a c-clamp type base. They are elevated over 6 feet off the ground and far enough apart so as not to be close to kids coming up the walk. The drawback is that they tend to go out if it's too breezy. I also have used candles in scenes where live actors are present, and of course, in the jack o lanterns.:jol:


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

fire!!!! a must at our hallowen party.(of course no TOTs allowed)sry kids this is my time.. bon fire ,tiki torches, floating torches. candles in the pumpkins < obvious
this one reminds me of a witch and cauldron








we also have to call in to let them know we are having a fire.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

"we also have to call in to let them know we are having a fire."

Gee, I wonder why????? lol


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

My buddy does fire like that for parties his wife got alittle upset when the adults started showing the kids how to melt beer bottles.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

VLAD what are you using to drill into the cobblestones? thats a great idea.

gotta give the basement savers notice, gives them something to look forward too.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Not me Lilly, That was Slightly Mad AKA Fred Flintsone at Slate's quarry


----------



## Koumajutsu (Aug 9, 2006)

Lilly said:


> fire!!!! a must at our hallowen party.(of course no TOTs allowed)sry kids this is my time.. bon fire ,tiki torches, floating torches. candles in the pumpkins < obvious
> this one reminds me of a witch and cauldron
> 
> 
> ...


I'm just wondering... did you use a child's halloween costume or sleepwear to start this awesome fire? I ask, because i understand that they are the most flamable substances on earth


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

sry Vlad...okay so Slightly Mad what are you using to drill those cobblestones with?

Koumajutsu ...just wood clippings,wood chunks and good old fashion newspaper...its piled pretty high to start with and we usually have an old dresser or something that someone or us donate.. i think we had 2 toboggans in this one.. we call them our offerings


----------

